# Broken ankle



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

So I have explained that I had an injury and due to that injury I haven’t been as active.

Well it’s healing nicely now. I’ve had laser therapy for a week now and it’s probably 70% healed.

I’m not having any pain and it’s getting strong.

That said, I won’t be posting much if at all in the future as I keep a busy schedule.

See you on the flip @Denton

Stay off the X @Slippy

Peace ✌


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ranger710Tango said:


> So I have explained that I had an injury and due to that injury I haven’t been as active.
> 
> Well it’s healing nicely now. I’ve had laser therapy for a week now and it’s probably 70% healed.
> 
> ...


Vaya con Dios


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Pffft...

Going back to the darkside..... buh bye.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In the words of Curly Bill, Bye.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are usually secondary negative conditions that come with temporary mobility restrictions.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Post every once in a while to keep things interesting would ya? So long for now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> So I have explained that I had an injury and due to that injury I haven’t been as active.
> 
> Well it’s healing nicely now. I’ve had laser therapy for a week now and it’s probably 70% healed.
> 
> ...


You talking about cold laser treatment?
I'm a big fan of it.
Glad you are healing nicely.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ranger710Tango said:


> So I have explained that I had an injury and due to that injury I haven’t been as active.
> 
> Well it’s healing nicely now. I’ve had laser therapy for a week now and it’s probably 70% healed.
> 
> ...


 And who are you of such special importance that we will feel the lack of your contributions?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nick said:


> View attachment 113479


I spy two of my favorite magazines in that pile - American Handgunner (the BEST gun mag) and American Rifleman.
I can't tell if there is a copy of Guns Magazine, but since you have it's sister, AH, there probably is.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> So I have explained that I had an injury and due to that injury I haven’t been as active.
> 
> Well it’s healing nicely now. I’ve had laser therapy for a week now and it’s probably 70% healed.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m still getting laser therapy and it’s working great if any of you have ligament or tendon problems it may be a solution for you, maybe not. It’s working for me.

Today was the first day I could ride my bike in 5 weeks. I only went 3 miles but you have to start somewhere.

Now I’m back in the chair with ice to reduce the swelling.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Thread started April 13, 2021



Ranger710Tango said:


> That said, I won’t be posting much if at all in the future as I keep a busy schedule.


Busy schedule free up?



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Sasquatch said:


> Thread started April 13, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took the rest of this week off work. I had a trip scheduled but it was cancelled due to the person I was meeting with contracted Covid-19.

I’m still busy with training and now recovering from this injury.

The laser is not helping the bone heal but in about 2-3 more weeks the bone will be healed.

I plan to be back stronger than before in 4.5 months. I will target my ankles to make them stronger than ever and wrap them when I run.

I had a repelling accident and hit the ground a little hard. Things happen.

The guys I train with like to time our races and see you can complete our course in the least time. I hit the rope fast and didn’t slow down much. It was a short repel of just 30’ but you have to roll yourself over the edge to start the descent.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad your getting healed up.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I took the rest of this week off work. I had a trip scheduled but it was cancelled due to the person I was meeting with contracted Covid-19.
> 
> I’m still busy with training and now recovering from this injury.
> 
> ...


What were you *repelling*, an invasion of ants at a picnic?

Most people who hurt their ankle do it *rappelling*.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

2020 Convert said:


> What were you *repelling*, an invasion of ants at a picnic?
> 
> Most people who hurt their ankle do it *rappelling*.


Good catch, I was reading a bottle of bug spray as I was typing the post !


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Good catch, I was reading a bottle of bug spray as I was typing the post !


Grammar Nazis can kill you. I know I married one And have become one.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Let's eat Grandma.
Let's eat, Grandma.
Commas save lives.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Just remember, every time you make a typo, the errorists win.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I took the rest of this week off work. I had a trip scheduled but it was cancelled due to the person I was meeting with contracted Covid-19.
> 
> I’m still busy with training and now recovering from this injury.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're on the mend.

I thought I heard you mention in another thread you were a business owner? If so I have to ask, how did you manage to get away for a week? I have quite a few friends that own their own business and not being there for a week would be devastating for them.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Sasquatch said:


> Glad to hear you're on the mend.
> 
> I thought I heard you mention in another thread you were a business owner? If so I have to ask, how did you manage to get away for a week? I have quite a few friends that own their own business and not being there for a week would be devastating for them.


I’ve actually taken a month off. I do not need to be physically at my office to run my business. I have key employees that handle the physical location. My customers are all over the world so most of my communication is done via phone or Internet. I often make calls in the middle of the night as people on the other side of the world are starting a new day or just finished lunch.

I have cameras that I monitor and I also have access control to various parts of my office so I can track who goes where and when.

All over the world isn’t anything special any longer. It’s a global economy, a lot of businesses sell internationally now. Even Ebay !


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’ve actually taken a month off. I do not need to be physically at my office to run my business. I have key employees that handle the physical location. My customers are all over the world so most of my communication is done via phone or Internet. I often make calls in the middle of the night as people on the other side of the world are starting a new day or just finished lunch.
> 
> I have cameras that I monitor and I also have access control to various parts of my office so I can track who goes where and when.
> 
> All over the world isn’t anything special any longer. It’s a global economy, a lot of businesses sell internationally now. Even Ebay !


Wow eBay? That's impressive. I may have to check them out.

Your business must be big? Most of my friends are global with theirs but have little time for anything else. Good on you to take time to smell the roses. Ya know, @Denton and I have a fairly popular podcast and are always looking for sponsors. We've got listeners in multiple countries, even Uganda! Maybe we could give your business a free "plug" as a courtesy to a fellow member?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Wow eBay? That's impressive. I may have to check them out.
> 
> Your business must be big? Most of my friends are global with theirs but have little time for anything else. Good on you to take time to smell the roses. Ya know, @Denton and I have a fairly popular podcast and are always looking for sponsors. We've got listeners in multiple countries, even Uganda! Maybe we could give your business a free "plug" as a courtesy to a fellow member?


Absolutely!
With his financial backing, we could really get our voices out there. As we all know, money makes money and we arren't going to go really big without money.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> Absolutely!
> With his financial backing, we could really get our voices out there. As we all know, money makes money and we arren't going to go really big without money.





Sasquatch said:


> Wow eBay? That's impressive. I may have to check them out.
> 
> Your business must be big? Most of my friends are global with theirs but have little time for anything else. Good on you to take time to smell the roses. Ya know, @Denton and I have a fairly popular podcast and are always looking for sponsors. We've got listeners in multiple countries, even Uganda! Maybe we could give your business a free "plug" as a courtesy to a fellow member?


I would have to get you two guys drug tested before I funded anything. I’m sure you’d pass but it would be a formality.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Glad to hear you're on the mend.
> 
> I thought I heard you mention in another thread you were a business owner? If so I have to ask, how did you manage to get away for a week? I have quite a few friends that own their own business and not being there for a week would be devastating for them.


@Sasquatch 

For a decade, I ran a business for a group of Investor/Owners, many who were absent most of the year entrusting me and other employees to get the job done. We would have quarterly Board Meetings to go over the Financials and State of the Business and as long as we were meeting or exceeding our budgets and financial goals, the owners stayed out of my way. I often traveled to meet with the owners but overall I was working with customers, suppliers etc.

I was a Director and had full financial oversight and shared in the profits but was not an "owner". 

My point is that many businesses exist where the owner does not have to be present daily to get the job done.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m in therapy right now. I’ve got these exercise bands that Im slowely stretching out with my foot.
Tonight it will burn like it’s on fire. I guess it swells up on the nerve.

Regardless, I’m goig to start warm soaks later today.

Wrapping an ankle myself wasn’t easy for me at first. Give it a try with an ace bandage.

I had to use 3 of them to stabilize my leg until I got the proper brace. They wanted to put me in a cast, I walked out.

I’ll definitely be adding ace bandages to my EDC in the training grounds


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

my questio n kx


Ranger710Tango said:


> I’m in therapy right now. I’ve got these exercise bands that Im slowely stretching out with my foot.
> Tonight it will burn like it’s on fire. I guess it swells up on the nerve.
> 
> Regardless, I’m goig to start warm soaks later today.
> ...


You are full of shit.
You say you ran on a broken ankle. You say this and that. You are full of awesome bovine crap. How do I know? Look back at your earlier posts. Even with cold laser treatments, you are full of shit. You know I know. That I know the concept of cold laser therapy should give you pause.
Opie, we know who you are. You could have come back as a normal member, but you didn't.
My question is, why hasn't @admin smoked you, yet? Is @admin ignoring this intentionally?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Geesh! Such a poor troll


Denton said:


> my questio n kx
> You are full of shit.
> You say you ran on a broken ankle. You say this and that. You are full of awesome bovine crap. How do I know? Look back at your earlier posts. Even with cold laser treatments, you are full of shit. You know I know. That I know the concept of cold laser therapy should give you pause.
> Opie, we know who you are. You could have come back as a normal member, but you didn't.
> My question is, why hasn't @admin smoked you, yet? Is @admin ignoring this intentionally?


Yeah I'll second that I gave these leaf's all the pervious user names of this Sockpuppet going back several years. He clearly violates rule #1 yet the leaf's let him live. Nobody ever said the leaf's very very smart! Heil Canada! .... NOT!


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Denton said:


> my questio n kx
> You are full of shit.
> You say you ran on a broken ankle. You say this and that. You are full of awesome bovine crap. How do I know? Look back at your earlier posts. Even with cold laser treatments, you are full of shit. You know I know. That I know the concept of cold laser therapy should give you pause.
> Opie, we know who you are. You could have come back as a normal member, but you didn't.
> My question is, why hasn't @admin smoked you, yet? Is @admin ignoring this intentionally?


I haven’t broken any rules. I’ve privately handled past issues with the appropriate people.

Why are you harassing me ?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I haven’t broken any rules. I’ve privately handled past issues with the appropriate people.
> 
> Why are you harassing me ?


Yes you have multiple times. You are a sock puppet that has been perma banned at least 4 times here and you have trolled Nick and others here. Also more recently as of yesterday you showed up and trolled OTP. Of course though at OTP we know you very well because you have been banned there about 6 times each with a different sock so cut the crap you are not fooling anyone except apparently the leaf's who now own this place.

When will the leaf's wise up around here?


Here chew on this- he is playing the admin here, this is his post at OTP yesterday.



Ranger710Tango;205215 said:


> I tried to warn the guy but he kept it up and then Phillip got involved. Ole Phil took care of business. Told me to stay in touch if there’s a problem.
> 
> Phillip is a nice guy. We talked for a while. I shared a few screenshots from here with himz. He was impressed.
> 
> ...









Ranger710Tango;205222 said:


> The guy over there on the other forum did it all to himself.
> 
> I tried to warn him AND INCEPTOR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

All untrue and you’re harassing me.

I’m sure you’re making up usernames and harassing me like you always have.

You run that forum. You can make any username and post anything but that doesn’t mean it’s me.

you’re harassing me.

I encourage everyone to read the past few weeks of posts and then come back and tell me if Hawgrider is engaging in any conversation at all other than wise cracks on people.

I’m tired of the constant accusations you make


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> All untrue and you’re harassing me.
> 
> I’m sure you’re making up usernames and harassing me like you always have.
> 
> ...


 You are such a bad troll nobody here believes you the except this phillip you claim your in bed with. He has no history here but he will learn won't he.... you cant contain yourself for very long you are almost at the point now where you will break.


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

Well, having been here long enough to remember this guy, and remember his other personas, the way he writes and brags, I can only assume he is getting away with his crap is because the new admin take his word over ours, and they aren't used to the "here, kitty kitty" tactics that were once used to keep the members on the straight and narrow.

And the poor guy knows how to play the innocent victim, even smirking when his intended target is dealt the blow. 
Maybe he is here on assignment to weed out the non-conformist element? You'd think anyone with any sense would see prepper and non-conformist are often hand in hand. 
But, cultures differ through nations when comparing subjects to citizens.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Got my therapy in today with a hot water and Epsom salt soak then used rubber exercise bands to work all the small structures of the foot and ankle. 

My therapist says I should be back in action in 3-4 weeks and that I’m making excellent progress. 

Good news ! 👍. Thanks everyone for the words of support 👍✌


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I performed home surgery on an ingrown toenail last night.
I'll keep everyone informed....


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Robie said:


> I performed home surgery on an ingrown toenail last night.
> I'll keep everyone informed....


I know a guy who lost his toe from an ingrown nail. 

He was diabetic. It’s really serious.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

If I weren’t trying to keep up with real special forces operators I probably wouldn’t be hurt. 

Hard to keep up with some of the best trained and conditioned in the world. 

So let me tell you guys it’s no joke, they’re super tough. They don’t get tired. 

I have one friend that can ride a bike 60-70 miles a day for weeks at a time. I dont see how he does it. 

Ankles hurting after all that therapy. The resistance bands make it very sore. I just keep it wrapped tight snd try to go about the day. 👍


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, my!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ranger710Tango said:


> If I weren’t trying to keep up with real special forces operators I probably wouldn’t be hurt.
> 
> Hard to keep up with some of the best trained and conditioned in the world.
> 
> ...



Is this guy your previously mentioned bestie or you have more than one?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

A Watchman said:


> Is this guy your previously mentioned bestie or you have more than one?


No it’s not the same guy. My bestie was SOF-D. He’s huge and wouldn’t be able to endure long bike rides at his muscle mass. 

Yes, I have a lot of friends and family.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

710, that is a very impressive resume you have. All from your mom's basement too! Good job cupcake!


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

If anyone needs tips on ankle wraps I can recommend several that are easy to use by yourself. 

There are several at Walgreens that are built onto a compression sock that work excellent and give great support. 
These are easy to wrap by yourself, much easier than ace bandages. 


Also Walgreens has one that has plastic supports built into it to help stabilize your ankle.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

So,I talked to my bestie that is SOF-D tonight and he’s about to start traveling a little and plans to swing back through town this summer. 

hopefully I’ll be back up to full speed by then.

Maybe I could get some pics of some of his EDC . Anyone have any questions for him ?

He served in Delta force and did several tours of duty in Afghanistan

I’m still doing hot water soaks and trying to eat as healthy as possible minus a few cold beers.

At night it swells and hurts pretty bad. The first step of the day snd the last step of the day are the most painful.
Can anyone relate ?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

My BIL is a retired ranger. I’ll ask him any legit question and post the answer.
Anybody have a question for a veteran army ranger ?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah. What was his class number.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What unit was he in combat with?
When?
Where?


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

I’ll ask him what unit he was fighting with and where. I’m not going to post a way to possibly identify him.

Anyone have a tactical question ?

I’ll post the answer tomorrow. I’m assuming you’re asking about the ranger.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This thread has convinced me that, when a doctor recommends that I get a cast, I'll get the cast.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks kauboy i needed a chuckle


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> This thread has convinced me that, when a doctor recommends that I get a cast, I'll get the cast.


Valid point you’ve made. Maybe I should have went for the cast. 

I suggest at least carrying some sort of ace bandages in your kit, maybe you already carry several. 
Hopefully you don’t need it.

.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I haven’t broken any rules. I’ve privately handled past issues with the appropriate people.
> 
> Why are you harassing me ?


You do damage every where you go. The clock is still ticking they are watching you its just a matter of time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> I’ll ask him what unit he was fighting with and where. I’m not going to post a way to possibly identify him.
> 
> Anyone have a tactical question ?
> 
> I’ll post the answer tomorrow. I’m assuming you’re asking about the ranger.


In other words you only want questions you can Google the answers to.
OK, got it.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Let's eat Grandma.

😂
3rd grade would've been funny if I had been older.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In other words you only want questions you can Google the answers to.
> OK, got it.


He doesn’t want anyone harassing him from this forum, and neither do I. He’s a war vet. 


If I wanted to google and make up a story, I could give you everything you asked for. No need for that.

Does anyone have a operational question for an Army Ranger ?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ranger710Tango said:


> He doesn’t want anyone harassing him from this forum.
> 
> And neither do I.
> 
> Does anyone have a operational question for an Army Ranger ?


Nobody gives a crap about you imaginary Rump Ranger LMAO! You are so full of yourself the stinky brown ooze is coming out your ears and mouth.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> He doesn’t want anyone harassing him from this forum, and neither do I. He’s a war vet.
> 
> 
> If I wanted to google and make up a story, I could give you everything you asked for. No need for that.
> ...


I’m a combat vet too.
Decorated twice for my actions, as a matter of fact.
That doesn’t make me special by any means.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

@rice paddy daddy, Thank you for your service.
Here's my pal Ranger in a list:
Gender fluid (boobs and a wife, best of both worlds)
Millionaire 
Veteran
Braked ankle
Swimmer
learning how to use a smoker, struggling because @hawgrider wont teach him
possible a previously banned member
Possibly conceited, also sometimes possibly right
Likes to "play" around with his wife's friends near the pool.
What have I missed?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Any Beastie said:


> @rice paddy daddy, Thank you for your service.
> Here's my pal Ranger in a list:
> Gender fluid (boobs and a wife, best of both worlds)
> Millionaire
> ...


Catches drones with fishing line.
Waits for SHTF before buying supplies.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Whoever has a broke ankle has my prayers. Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Who was the chap here a few years ago that sailed and was always talking about being a "kept man"?
Sounds a bit like him.
I dunno.


----------

